# Low in resourses or something - I Think !



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I could not access a website I needed desperately, everyone I talked to had no problem on their computers. 

Tech support for my server said it was my computer and did their best to try and fix it but nothing worked. 

There were a few other pages I could not access either but this one in particular I needed. I was told they thought I'd have to re-install Windows98, not thinking I installed over top of the one that was already there, the computer basically crashed. 

The only way I could get it up was to start in safe mode, of which I did'nt know how to do anything with. I could'nt do anything with it so decided I had to try and uninstall Windows98, and when I did it said that the old setups would be entered. 

I thought great and after doing so and having to re-install a few drivers it was up and running even being able to access the web page I needed. 

Here's the part I don't understand, since then I keep getting error codes and pages un-available if I open more than one or two pages at a time, I've never had this problem before. 

I cannot print more than one job without having to re-boot to do another. I know I have problems here but I have no idea what to do to correct them. I have a Dell Computer, 550 megahertz Intel Pentium III, with a 80.0 gigabyte hard drive with 75.56 free space, 32 kilobyte primary memory, 512 kilobyte secondary memory. Someone please help me out here this is driving me crazy when this happens the colors change on the screen also. 

I have all updates installed along with Adware, Spybot, installed none pick up anything wrong. I also have HijackThis and several others installed. 

Thank you so much in advance,


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Since you already have HiJack This, run and post a scan log.
Thanks.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for helping me out here NiteHawk,

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:23:24 AM, on 5/17/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\PCBODYGUARD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AU30TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VortexTray] C:\WINDOWS\au30setp.exe 3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCBG] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38111.7951388889
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://c.ancestry.com/cab/ImageViewer/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC187740-46A9-11D5-A815-00B0D0428C0C} - http://ds1.downloadtech.net/cn1060/pcpowerscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

First, I notice that you are running TWO AV programs at the same time Norton and AVG. It's not advisable to have two AV programs running as active at the same time because they can cause conflicts and something may slip through. You can HAVE two programs and use them as a double check, but they both should not be active at the same time.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's run a few clean-up programs and see what they find:

Step one:

Download CWShredder at 
http://www.merijn.org/cwschronicles.html (merijn's site has been under a denial of service lately so try the second link)
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4086.html

Run CWShredder, check you have the current version by clicking check for update and let it update 
Close all browser windows, click on the cwshredder.exe then click "FIX" (Not "Scan only") and let it do its thing.

Make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection, otherwise you will be continually re-infected.

The patches are:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=828026 
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/ms03-011.asp

REBOOT

Step two:

Go here and download Adaware 6 Build 181
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ 
Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and download the latest reference files. You must be online first to do this.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------ON= GREEN
From main window: Click Start then Activate in-depth scan (recommended)
Click Use custom scanning options then click Customize and have these options selected: Under Drives and Folders put a check by Scan within archives and below that under Memory and Registry put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the Tweak button in that same window. Under Scanning engine select Unload recognized processes during scanning and under Cleaning Engine select Let windows remove files in use at next reboot Click proceed to save your settings.
Now to scan just click the Next button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it. 
(Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu and click Next.)

Restart your computer.

Step three:

Run Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.2 
http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/index1.php 
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=home ( select Download )
http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

After installing, launch the program ( use the Advanced Mode )
first press Online, press search for updates, then tick the updates it finds, then press download updates.
If it doesn't work or you get an error message then try a different server.
Beside the download button is a little down pointed arrow, select one of the other servers listed. 
IF you have cookies from trusted sites you want to keep, click on "excludes" then "cookies". Put a check in the ones you want saved. It will dump the rest.
Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer and OE windows, click Check for Problems, and have SpyBot remove all it finds. Remove everything in Red. 
Spybot will sometimes not be able to remove all active components in the first 'run'. 
In that case you will get a dialog asking you to run spybot at next start. 
Click yes and reboot. 
Spybot will come up before the system puts these components 'in use', and it will then be able to fix the rest. 
If you didn't get the dialog box asking to reboot then reboot now anyway.

It's always best to reboot after running each of these and before running the next.

Once you are done, post a fresh HJT scan.

Thanks


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I only run ADV, Norton is not active. It was part of a CD I purchased but when I tried to install the anti virus program it would cause my computer to crash so I never installed the virus part. I'm sticking to ADV, and it's been on my computer this way for a year now unless i somehow got on there when I re-installed windows. If I try to run the program it says that it not operational.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:03:47 PM, on 5/17/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\PCBODYGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AU30TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VortexTray] C:\WINDOWS\au30setp.exe 3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCBG] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38111.7951388889
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://c.ancestry.com/cab/ImageViewer/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC187740-46A9-11D5-A815-00B0D0428C0C} - http://ds1.downloadtech.net/cn1060/pcpowerscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know if everything was correct before this happened, I just did'nt have any regular kinda problems with the computer. So anything at all that does not belong please tell me how to get rid of it.

Thank You !


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You and I were posting at the same time. Did you read post #5 and run the programs I suggested yet?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes I did and I still cannot print two jobs at once and I still get the can not load page when trying to access pages I could open last night.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry not to at once, but one print job after the other, I have to shut the computer down, restart and then it will come up you have print jobs do I want to print, but only one er each bootup.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

NiteHawk,

No idea's what to do to fix this thing ?

Anyone else, I really need the help here !

Thank You,

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Debby these need fixed, use hijack to fix them,,, You may lose your homepage but do nt panic..just type in your page at the address bar in the top of your internet explorer. You should go and get a virus scan and if its all clean uninstall norton then reinstall...do not cross up these steps please. No shortcuts do it as I ask. When you have completed those tasks please do a test and report the result....Good to see ya

click below for virus scan.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Bandit,

I finally made it back !

I did everything just as you said to the tee, until it came to re-installing Norton. When I tried to do that it kept saying I had a previous version on my computer and it would not install until it was removed. I was afraid to re-boot without trying to get that straightened out. It took awhile, to long in fact ! I had to use the find search to find all the Norton's and Symantec's on my computer. Then use registry checker to straighten all that out, then followed by Spybot and Adware. It took several time of repeating these steps before they all stopped coming up with fixes. Even when I re-ran HiJack the first time those parts you told me to fix were there again. Anyway sorry I could'nt follow exactly but this is what I got now, and still showing no viruses checked it twice.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:44:02 PM, on 5/17/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\PCBODYGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VortexTray] C:\WINDOWS\au30setp.exe 3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCBG] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38111.7951388889
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://c.ancestry.com/cab/ImageViewer/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry Bandit,

I almost forgot, I did not re-install Norton, I removed it all I believe. It appears to be more trouble than it is worth. Maybe I'll try putting it back on later, but right now I can do without it.

Also I forgot the page I was talking about needing to access so badly, could'nt at first then it was ok. Well when this started last night I was not able to open that website anymore. I just checked and still can't.

Once again you have come to my rescue, what would I do without you !

My Hero !

(Just don't let it go to your head ! Only Kidding )

I really do appreciate all you've done for me now, and in the past.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)

that is the only norton I see,,,Let hijack fix it as well and see if your problem is solved...also could you leave a website link that your having trouble with if its not.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Gi Bandit,

I removed the Norton bit you told me to and I re-ran all the cleanup programs again.

I cannot still access the web page, here are the links :

Useually I go through my local libraries page and then click on the Heritage Quest link :

http://www.chapinlibrary.org/

But if I go directly to the Heritage page itself (link below), I get the Home page, but when I click on a search link, that's where they require a password, it brings up the Page cannot be displayed, on the address bar it read cannot find server - Microsoft Internet Explorer.

http://www.heritagequestonline.com/

Thanks again Bandit, hope I'm not driving you buggy, at least yet anyway.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Almost forgot I can still only do one print job per boot up.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok lets take this like its 2 different problems with 2 different causes. Lets start with the websites. Go to C\windows\downloaded program files..in that window you should be able to see the status of each..each should say installed..if it does not then remove it and try the sites.. Next clean out all your cookies and temporary internet files...open an I E window and click tools at the top,,,internet options and in the middle of the next window hit the remove button for each. See if you can get to the site.

we will try the printer later.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Bandit,

I'm really glad your back, hope you did'nt work to hard today.

I need to fill you in on what's went on today. First off I knew you'd be at work today and I've been unable to get at this site for three days now, it's driving me crazy. So I called my internet provider and for about an hour they talked me through things with no luck. They suggested I call Heritagequest Tech support, I did and after and hour of alot of the same thing they said they have tried everything they can think of, the only thing left they could suggest do is to download another browser like Netscape. So I just finished that up and no change, still can't get there.

So now you are giving me instructions for Microsoft right ? On this one I went to Tools and there is no internet options. So I started clicking on the different icons just to see if I could find. Under Web Developement, then Java Script Console it had X's by the page I just tried to access it read :

Error: [Exception... "'Method not implemented' when calling method: [nsICmdLineHandler::chromeUrlForTask]" nsresult: "0x80004001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED)" location: "<unknown>" data: no]

Error: doc_els has no properties
Source File: http://www.chapinlibrary.org/animate.js
Line: 105

Error: syntax error
Source File: http://forums.techguy.org/skyscraper.html
Line: 5
Source Code:
<a target=_top href="http://www.burstnet.com/ads/sk5477a-map.cgi/BCPG25146.45305.49933/sz=120X600A/v=2.0S//BURSTURL=http://click.atdmt.com/VON/go/brstmvon00700012von/direct/028064/" target="_blank"><img src="http://view.atdmt.com/VON/view/brstmvon00700012

I don't know what this means but I figured it might mean something to you that might help.

So anyway should I stay with Netscape now or download and go back to 
MSN ? Outlook is still my mail handler.

Don't worry I won't mess with anything else till I hear from you.

Before I downloaded Netscape I had deleted cookies and temp internet files, and that did'nt help either.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

When I click on the link to access the site Netscape sends up an ALERT BOX, it says The operation timed out when attempting to contact www.heritagequestonline.com

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Don t take this the wrong way please but its a way of pointing out,,
have you ever been in the kitchen baking a cake with someone else then you added eggs to the mix only to find out the eggs were added by the other person. Or the person who was helping thought you were making cornbread and not cake? How would it go? Now Im not saying I do nt want to help you but I want to be the cook or the other cooks can come here and post what they ve thrown in the mix. 

Now we have more to deal with,,which is your default?? I E or netscape?
Go back to internet options where you deleted the cookies and files,,,click the security tab,,click the custom button and see what the settings at the bottom are at. They should be at medium,,Are they?

There was norton and grisoft running one time,,,did you remove both? Did you check the downloaded program files as I asked?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I know you are right, I feel like climbing in a hole and pulling the dirt in on top of me. I'm sorry  

Right now I am still using Netscape, and I understand this less than IE.

So what do you want me to do, download and install IE again, or can you tell me what to do on Netscape ?

Cause I don't see any Internet Tool Option 

You were right I'm wrong, Sorry tell me what you would do if it were you !

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I would crawl down in a hole an pull dirt on top of my self,,  I don t have the time left to help you finish tonight,,Im sorry..but I thought I better tell you do not download I E..that can be fixed..I or someone will post for ya.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I'll wait !


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, Bandit I am sorry for messing this up even more yesterday, and if you ddon't turn and run on me I still very much need your help. I have'nt done anything else to this thing, but I did find out both I E ans Netscape are running on my computer. Netscape comes up if I hit a link in my email, but IE is still on my bar at the bottomm of the age. If I use both two separate windows come up. So on IE I again clean all the cookies and temp files through the Tool, options., but still cannot access the page.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if you could restore,,,has it been more than a week since you ve had this problem,,,and you should check your IE security settings.
Go back to internet options where you deleted the cookies and files,,,click the security tab,,click the custom button and see what the settings at the bottom are at. They should be at medium,,Are they?
I 'll try to keep a close eye on the thread tonight..Im sorry I have not been here as much as I should.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Bandit,

Thanks for coming back to help me, and I hope you had a good day at work. I checked the security settings and they are at medium as you say they should be.

Don't worry about checking to hard tonight or tomorrow night. I am a KJ (Karokee DJ) on Wed., Thurs and Sat. nights. Tonight I have to be there an hour eariler than normal, it's a new place. So needless to say I won't be on tonight in fact very shortly I've got to get dinner ready then start getting ready. I'll be back during the day tommorrow and the next during the day to checl your orders of what to do next then full time on Friday night, hope you can hang in there with me.

Thanks so much for all your help and understanding !

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Debby I am sorry if I was nt clear as I should be,,I just need to know whats going on thats all,,excuse me for sounding harsh.. this week I will not be in the office as im out on the floor building electrical boxes..if you look at the time above in my first post today. Thats about when I get home. Have fun and see ya tomorrow. I will post more in a bit,,I have to go find supper.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to start,,shutdown,,choose restart in ms dos,,,when everything stops you should see a black screen with a white C:\> At this point type
scanreg /restore
a space after scanreg and then hit enter,,follow all the instructions,,,highlight a date before the problem occurred and hit enter,,,let it all finish and follow any instruction then restart and see how it works.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok Bandit, I'll do that tomorrow morning, I'm on the way out the door. But just to make I want to make sure this part won't matter. Let's say I pick a date for about two weeks ago, at that time I had Norton's installed. The trouble started and a few days ago I un-installed Norton's. My question here is will the old setups and all still work right with Norton's not being on there ?

I'll be reading and doing whatever you say do tomorrow day, thanks again for being here for me.

Do you like country music, maybe I'll sing a song for ya tonight !

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah I like country,,,you could do any man of mine,,,,,,,,LOL...

there is something going on more thats being missed..we will go back over all the stuff that gets put back. The main thing is to get you past the password part.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Bandit, 

Believe it or not I did that song last night, along with Momma He's Crazy and a few others. The night turned out better than I had thought it would. Now tonight's show that's a no brainer as my kids would say, they like me there no matter what I do.

Now back to my computer problem ! 

I did as you said but I did not restore anything. reason being it had 5 dates that I could restore to, and all of them was after the problem started. The earliest being the 16th that's the evening before I posted my first post here asking for help. I tried the up and down arrows that's how I went from 4 to 5 choices of dates.

So I figured that would do more harm than good, but I'd wait and see what you thought about it.

One more thing I've noticed and I don't know weather it's suppose to be this way or not, but thing wind up in my recycle bin that I'm not myself deleting. Matbe the computer does it because itt's suppose to I don't know but figured I'd better ask, it might mean something to you. Anyway this is what's there this morning I usually leave my computer run 24-7, but with my troubles I shut it down last night. When I booted up this morning this is what was in the recycle bin.

Deleted : Wednesday May 19, 2004 12:59:31 pm
Created : Friday March 19, 2004 10:34:18 pm
Internet Shortcut : Ellis Island One-Step
Origin : Favorites
Size : 210 bytes

Now this has been going on even when I had Norton running so I don't know if this is something that is suppose to happen or not, but I've noticed it alot of times. If it's nothing great, if it's wrong maybe it'll give you some idea as to what is going on.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Bandit,

Just checking in I had'nt heard from you today.

I'm headed out the door for my karaokee show, but I'll be back tomorrow for the duration hope you'll be able to be here.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Debby click the microsoft link at the bottom of this post and check to see that your cookies are enabled. Also at the bottom of the page are further troubleshooting steps. But check your cookies I think this will probably be your problem.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;283185


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Cookie have been set at accept all cookies, I put it back to default medium and neither way makes a difference.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

and you did check that all your objects are installed?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

What objects, I don't understand .


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

go back to internet options and click the general tab,,settings button,,view objects.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

yes they are all installed


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

in internet options security be sure that active X is at least all prompt except for the unsigned one..security tab,,custom level button


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

not working try this last Idea,,,internet options,,,programs tab,,,reset web settings button...after that Im out of ideas for a minute,,except do you have and run spybot?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

There was two active x items marked disabled, I changed them to prompt and tried the website but it did'nt work either. Should I have shut down and rebooted first before trying the website ? Now I have gotten some emails that O was told I did'nt have active x on this computer before even today.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

restart and try and be sure to awnser the last question,,,I hope your have a great start to a super weekend.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Bandit and you too !

Rebooted and still no good.

Yes I have spybot and I run it dailey, since this has been going on I've been running it 2 or three times a day. Also Ad aware, registry firstaid, and pc powerscan


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

open spybot and press the immunize button and then X out,,,how many bad products are blocked? And when was the last time you updated spybot?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Just went and checked my email and sure enough one of those junk mails came. When I clicked on it so I could delete it the window came up saying : Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result the page may not display correctly.

I don't know if this means anything or not but figured I'd better let you know.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok thats progress,,maybe not in the right direction but anyhow try the others above.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

It says all known bad products are already blocked.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry I check for update dailey also on all my products. Yes I did check today.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

unblock them and try


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Still no good


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

no wait a minute I did'nt do it right. I unchecked the box about permanately blocking bad addresses, but when I get the same message about al know bad ones are already blocked. I did'nt set this program up so I don't no how to do anything but check for problems and fix them.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Dang,,Im sorry,,if your security settings are at medium and cookies are enabled,active X is working,spybot is not preventing you..I m totally out of ideas at the moment. you could try a repair of IE but Im pretty sure thats not the problem..let me think a bit..Im sorry


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

just click immunize and follow the instructions.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I clicked red immunize to the left it runs it's little scan, then comes up with the all known bad products are already blocked.
If I click the green immunize it does it's thing and comes up saying 1576 bad products are now blocked.
It does'nt give me any instructions.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ok you can unblock them the same way


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

You did'nt tell me to click the undo button, but I figured it out.
Anyhow still no change I cannot access the page.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

In internet options at the content tab hit enable at the top and see where the slider is set,,move it all the way too the left and try.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

It was already set there.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, I guess I'm back on my own.

I un-installed Adaware, spybot, AVG, re-booted after each and tried to access the site, it did'nt work. I then re-istalled Windows98SE and that did'nt work either. I also ran registry first aid and re-booted every time before trying nothing works.

There is something tere, wen a week ago I could access this site and now I can't. Neither my service provider, nor the website techs can figure out why either, they can all access it.

So I'm now running wit no protection from virus's and such.

I ran CW schredder, and another Hijack this, in hopes something will now show up that someone can help me with.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:47:34 PM, on 5/22/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\PCBODYGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\RFA\RFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VortexTray] C:\WINDOWS\au30setp.exe 3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCBG] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTRIGUE LEARNING\pcbodyguard.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RFAgent] C:\Program Files\RFA\rfagent.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\IomegaWare\Commander.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QuikSync.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgicon.exe
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\imgstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38111.7951388889
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://c.ancestry.com/cab/ImageViewer/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

Thanks,

Debby


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I would have HJT fix these three items:

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OOBE\BLANK.HTM

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup

Then reboot and re-install AVG (the rest can be re-installed later). I hate to see you running without any type of AV protection. Be sure to get all the updates also.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm wondering if some how the site you want is being blocked by your hosts file.

What is the site you are trying to connect to?

Can you either cut n paste or attach your \windows\hosts file in your next post?
Note, the hosts file has NO extension.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi NiteHawk, and thanks for checking back in on me and offering to help.

I re-installed AVG, got up-dates, and re-checked up-dates on everything else all is good. I have also runn three online scans, just to make sure, it's like I'm hopeing to find something, anyting, just to get this straightened out.

I was on the phone a few days ago with my server about this they could access it and worked with me for a few hours themselves trying to figure it out and could'nt. They finally advised me to contact the website techs, of which I did just as soon as I hung up the phone wuth them. The website tech's gave up also and advised to download Netscape and try that, otherwise all's they could say was format and start over.

I did try Netscape and it made no difference either.

This just does'nt make sense, just in an hour or two's time. I'm using the website and had been for weeks take a break come back and can't access it, then nor since.

Everyone else can access te site but me, including my provider.

Here is the link : This is my local library, then you click on Heritage quest, you'll get a search page from that point on you'll need a password. But I can't get passed my local library, I click on Heritage quest my computer slows down and I get the can' load page deal.

http://www.chapinlibrary.org/

Now if I go straight to the Heritagequestonline home page, I still get the same deal. I can access the home page, but as soon as I click on a search the same thing happens. Here's their ip address :

192.195.245.119

I cannot get the chance to enter my password, it won't give me the chance.

I forgot something else, that may give a clue. I use to be able to load bunches of pages at once, a few days before this started happening or maybe even the same day, if I stayed online to long and loaded two or three pages it would start saying I have to close down something before I could open or proceed with what I wanted to do. Then after three or four times of doing this I would'nt be able to do anything without re-booting, then everything was fine for awhile.

I thought ok, I need more memory I installed more since this has started and that made no difference either. I have 640 Mgs of memory now with a 80 hard drive.

I can't even print consecutive print jobs, I have to shut down completely for each print job needed.

I know nothing about computers really just that I enjoy the heck out of what I can do with them. But it seems as though there's maybe something running in the background maybe that's changing things or using up resourses, is that possiable ?

Thanks so much,

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

One more thing I have noticed that may give a clue as to whay's happening.

On some web pages, and not all, it can even be the same webpage just turning the page so to speak. When I do change or access a new page the color will not always be right. Like Batman black will be purple and the picture not as clear, more uneven edges, but give it a few seconds and it useually straightens it self out.

Debby


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, it's reasonable to say that the problem is not with the site or your ISP, but something within your computer that is blocking the site. As I said, I would like to see your hosts file to see if there is any blocking taking place from there.

Been watching this thread from the side lines, but trying to stay out of Bandit's kitchen.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree,,,you just are pickin at me,,,you know I respect your opinion,,,thats a plastic spoon ai nt it.

Ive never run into a video issue that would cause a person to not be able to log on...its certianly weird. Im so sorry Debby Im totally at a loss.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Just having a little tongue in cheek fun.  

There may be a video problem, but let's see if we can take care of the log in problem. I can't see the two being related.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

OK NiteHawk, 

How do I go about doing this :

Can you either cut n paste or attach your \windows\hosts file in your next post? Note, the hosts file has NO extension.

I would have already done it, but I'm stupid about computer talk, sorry.

I'm also sorry I missed out on all the fun you and Bandit were having last night, I had to work.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree Nitehawk,,,the last time I saw a problem like the login page was the security settings on my parents computer set too high. I wonder if norton had something like that turned up before it was unistalled.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

But Bandit, it's not really a log in problem. Anyone on the internet can access that page I'm talking about. You don't have to login until the next page. I could understand it better if it was a loggin problem, but I can't get to to the page to even attempt a login.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats exactly the problem they had,,,its exactly the same. And it was the security settings too high.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

So what's up guys, you have'nt given up on me have you ?

Please don't I need that site and this color thing straightened out.

I would really hate to have to format and lose things, plus the time involved.

Debby


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Open NotePad and then from Notepad open the hosts file in C:\Windows.

Once it is open highlight the whole file and then right clidk and select copy.

Next, return here and un the reply window again right click and this time select paste.

That's it.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm sorry NiteHawk,

I have notebook open to C:\Windows like you said , but I don't see anything called host files or even host.

Please you can stop laughing now, I told you I'm ignorant to all this.

Debby


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, my fault. I wasn't detailed enough. Once in NotePad, click on File > Open and then when you get the open window, do two things. First in the bottom line where it says "Files of Type" click the drop down and select "All Files (*.*). Then navigate to the windows folder and locate the HOSTS file.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

NiteHawk I did as you said and this is what was there but I don't think this is what you were wanting to see. But I could be wrong.

# Copyright (c) 1998 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP stack for Windows98
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost


Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Well it appears as though this is getting worse, I've had two more sites I can't access now. I figured I check for any new drivers I needed maybe that ad something to do with it, video, ethernet and such. I can get the hopepage, but when I click to download the drive I get a blank page, with nothing on it and done at the bottom. At this rate it won't belong before I can't go here either, hope you guys can figure this out soon.

Debby


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, that's the file that I wanted to see. Just not what I was hoping to see _inside_ the file.

OK, so much for the idea of being blocked from your hosts file. The hosts file is not being used. But at least it's one more thing that has been eliminated.

Next idea: Are you using a firewall? If so, have you tried killing off the firewall for a few minutes and trying to connect to the site?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

As far as I know I don't have any firewall installed, I never put one on here that I'm aware of anyway.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

How do I find put if there is one or not ? Could Norton ave put one up, I've always said no to firewalls.

Debby


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello surmay,

Have you cleaned out your temporary internet files and cookies? It could be a corrupt cookie is causing at least part of your problems.

Just a thought. 

Kilowatt


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Kilowatt1,

How have you been, I was wondering if you were still around, glad you are !

Anyway, yes I have cleaned them out many times.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Debby how long has spybot been installed on your computer?? I was wondering and I may be totally way off here but just for the fun of it and as a test could you uninstall spybot and then go to the link below and download and reinstall..then see if it will run. Its nothing serious but what I feel is a safe method to verify something. This link should go directly to the download page.

http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=mirrors


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You have 98 too with I E 6 go and see if I E 6 is in add\remove programs.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Bandit,

I totally removed Spybot and Adaware 4 or 5 days ago.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok thats half the test.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

The only IE in that add remove program is : Internet Explorer Q832894 & Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 and Internet Tools.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,, finish the test and we will get back to it


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

This was weird, I re-freshed this page and when I did tere were no frames only words and pictures.

You want me to download and re-install spybot, am I correct ?

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

yes,,,it does nt matter if you keep it or not,,I just want to know if you can make it run again.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok test is complete, downloaded, installed, and ran the test just fine.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

OK good that clears Visual Basic,,,,you may keep or discard spybot but I reccomend keeping it. Now we are gonna reregister I E components...go to add\remove and click the I E you saw there just as if you were gonna remove it.....there will be a window open to ask if you want to remove,,modify or repair.. Select repair.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Alot appened with this command, first off your batman is purple !

Anyway I did like you said but was'nt sure which program you wanted me to repair so I decided I'd do both, why not !

Well the IE with the Q and all te numbers asked if I wanted to uninstall and use older configurations, I left it alone and closed it.

Then I did the IE6 update, at first all seemed to go well, till it said I must re-boot to take affect. I clicked restart and a window came up :
Ddhelp
An error occurred in the program, to keep working click ignore.... to quit..click close.

I clicked ignore, same wimdow popoed up, I did this two more times and then a window with :
Msgsrv32 and the same message, did the same thing then I got the fatal blue screen, fatal exception OE at 045F.0000722C.

CTRL+ALT+DEL, but it would'nt shut down , I had to unplug the computer.

Computer re-booted fine I decided to try it again, this time everything worked fine all the way through being here right now.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Page still won't load.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Debby,,Im sorry you went through all that. There is a clue there. Give us time to figure out what caused the error.. Im glad you wrote it down. It would be great if you had the whole MSGSRV32 error.


Did you mean update??? Or did you mean repair?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Man, I hate this I have to go for tonight, I have to fill in for someone elses karaokee show tonight, I'll be back tomorrow.

But the Msgsrv32 error was the same as the Ddhelp I'm almost certain, it did'nt give any more numbers or comments it was the typical error message like the first.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Debby I will think on it as I am sure others will. Have a nice night. Im sorry its taking so long.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey Killowatt,,Nitehawk,,I was just thinking. The msgsrv communicates to to other programs. Is it possible that when the page is supposed to come up,,being that there seems to be a video problem too is it possible that msgsver is miscommunicating and
video that the page is nt allowed due to a driver issue? Are video and security related? And how is Direct X tied in,,I wonder if a direct X update would fix it.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Morning guy's,

Any brain storming done on my behalf last night ? This morning ?

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Remember how you went to dos and ran the scanreg program?? Do it again,,,but this time put 
scanreg /fix
a space after scanreg and hit enter.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Bandit: Some additional msgsrv info. http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000450.htm


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well that sure sheds a bunch of light,,,,hmmmmmmmm TSR'ss..if you go back and look at the scanlog there is DDhelp running,,,spool running,,,and of course its 98 se which is famous for shutdown problems and the logon page,,,its not a normal page,, I don't see how video is related but I guess its possible, so that kinda narrows the field to the messenger who delivers these commands. Msgsvr32. If there was not a typo I would say that is the culprit. But I would still try scanreg fix,,could be corrupted in the registry. What do you think?? Thats a great link.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Did scanreg /fix, everyting went fine but still no access to the web page.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

no more errors? Which norton did you have and do you still have it? The printer?? the video??


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

No more errors !

SystemWorks 2003 - professtional Edition
Lexmark Z600 Series on USB001 
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro [Display adapter]
DELL D2026T [Monitor] (18.8"vis, s/n 97788B1B1S97, September 1997)
Vortex AU8830 Gameport Interface
Vortex AU8830 MPU-401 Interface
Vortex AU8830 PCI Audio
Vortex AU8830 Sound Blaster Pro Emulation


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok go back and reinstall norton,,,I would bet there is an internet security setting. And I am hoping it was set to high before you uninstalled it. After that if it does not work then we will work on MSGSVR32,,,unless Killowatt or Nitehawk have another idea. I am avoiding msgsvr because I have little experience with it...I am directing you to use programs rather than go through the files and registry because its easier and safer for you. So please reinstall norton and see about the settings.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

It does not want to let me re-install :

It keeps telling me to insert disk DJS Shared Licensing.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, did not hear from anyone, so this morning I tried to re-install Norton's again and I got the same message about the DJS Shared Licensing.

This time when I went to re-boot the following blue screen came up :
Windows
An exception OE has occured at 0028:C0031C7A---. It may be possiable to continue normally.
*Press any key to attempt to continue.
*Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart your computer. You will lose any insaved info in all applications.
Press any key to continue

I pressed enter and the computer re-started, the re-boot went fine.

So I did remember having the option to launch the Utilities diectly from the CD, and that's what I did, I thought maybe it would help.

I ran DiskDoctor and it said the partition table, boot record, fule structure, directory structure were all fine.

Next I ran WinDoctor next it came up with medium severity : Missing or Invalid Key ACTIVE X/COM

Invalid ACTIVE X/COM entries (51 problems)
The ActiveV/com sections of your window registry contains one or more invalid entries. This can cause documents to open improperly, applications to run, or your computer to crash. (I'm only putting down a summary of what it said and if theres a +.1 that means the same info as just before it but with a .1 at the end)

1. InprocServer32-CaPlgin.ax
2. DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing, (There were 4 of these just with different numbers)
3. ProgID-LSClient.SSManager - HeaderFooter.HeaderFooter.1
4. ProgID-LSClient.SSManager + .1
5. LSClient.SubscriptionInfo + .1
6. LSClientUI.UserInterface + .1
7. MonzillaPalmSync + .1
8. NetDetectController.NDScheduler + .1
9. Overview.Document
10. Symantec.IuGroup + .1
11. Symantec.IuProductReg + .1
12. Symantec.stCallbackManager + .1
13. Symantec.stCheckForUpdates + .1
14. Symantec.stDisScriptEngine + .1
15. Symantec.stHost + .1
16. Symantec.stHostCatalog + .1
17. Symantec.stInetBatchGet + .1
18. Symantec.stInetConnParm + .1
19. Symantec.stInetGetFile + .1
20. Symantec.stInetTransferItem + .1
21. Symantec.stLog + .1
22. Symantec.stLUProgressCallBack + .1
23. Symantec.stPatch + .1
24. Symantec.stSettings + .1
25. Symantec.stPatchCatalog + .1

Invalid File Extentions (2 Problems)

The File Extentions section of your Windows Registry contains one or more invalid entries. This could cause documents to open improperly.

I choose to repair all.

I shut down, re-booted and ran both programs again, everything was fine nothing was wrong.

I then tried to access the website, and again no luck same old same old.

So I tried to re-install Norton's again, same DJS Shared Licensing message.

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Deb I want you to check something for me,,,go to start and then run. In the run box type 
Regedit
hit ok and when the window opens look for HKEY CURRENT USER,,,,click the + beside that box,,,then scroll down in the left window and look for SOFTWARE and click the + beside it..Then in the right window look for 11 SEND or scroll down and see if you see it. Let us know.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I've got a show to do tonight, leave me directions on what to do and I'll do it in the morning, sorry but I'm running late.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hun those are the directions. I want to know if you see 11 SEND.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

It's not there .

Debby


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

hi debby
bandit
kilowatt
nighthawk
what happens when you run to much ram


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

A lot of crazy stuff but at 512 mb with 98 she is good to go..there are a lots of norton leftover files. I thought maybe it was a virus but its not there.,,,You can do a search for the files and remove them manually. But be safe and make a backup of your registry first. Go to start,,run,,then type
regedit /e reg.reg
HIt ok, This will create a desktop backup of your registry. If you look you will see a new blue icon there. Do not click it unless you need to. Emergency only. Here are some of the verbose listings below.

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing\CLSID
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing\CurVer
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing.1
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSActiv.VerboseLicensing.1\CLSID
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSLicenseCOM.DJSLicenseInfo
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSLicenseCOM.DJSLicenseInfo\CLSID
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSLicenseCOM.DJSLicenseInfo\CurVer
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSLicenseCOM.DJSLicenseInfo.1
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DJSLicenseCOM.DJSLicenseInfo.1\CLSID

When you find each in the left window look to the right window (DJS Activ.verboseLicensing) Highlight with you left mouse button and then right click the highlight then select remove from the dropdown menu. I think that maybe after you remove the above you may be able to then reinstall norton.

Also if you have not had an online scan it would be a good idea to get one before you start. Click Below. Back up your registry after the scan and your sure your system is clean.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

How do I go about finding these verbose listings ?

I tried the find route and it did'nt work.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

This has been bugging me for a few days now. I'm wondering if some other program you have running is causing this. Probably not, but it's worth a shot. Try this:

Go to start/run. Type in msconfig then press enter. Click on the "startup" tab. Now go through the list and uncheck everything except systray and scanreg. Click apply and reboot when prompted. Once you have booted back up see if you can access the web site. If for some reason something goes wrong or you cannot connect to the internet at all, simply go back into msconfig and recheck the items.

Also, even though you've already done it via a different way, try this. Go to start/find/files-folders. Type hosts in the "Named" box. Be sure that the the "look in" box says mainhd (C and that "include subfolders" is checked. Click on Find now. Let us know what, if anything, shows up.


Thanks.

KW


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry Kilowatt1, I had to go to work last night. I did the msconfig part, when I told I had to reboot I clicked yes. First the MSIMM box came up, I clicked ignore. Ten te MSGSRV32, I had to click ignore several times to get it to do anything, then the fatal blue screen with fatal exception OE has occurred at 045F:0000722C, I pushed the CTRL+ALT+DEL several times it would not shut down, I didconnected the power.
Rebooted everything seemed fine, repeated the same commands to make sure things were still like they were changed to and then tried accessed the website, no good it did'nt work. So I went back to msconfig, and put things back as they were. I then ran the find : Files and it had 6 files in it. They were :
1. Hosts in C:\Windows type was SAM File
2. LmHosts in C:\Windows type SAM File
3. Hosts in C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy type was spyware suppliment
4. Host.sbs.sig in C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy type was SIG File
5. Hosts in C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy type WinZip File
6. Host in C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy type spyware suppliment

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

No Ideas ?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I still think something is blocking access to that site. Please try the following instructions from NiteHawk for a thorough cleaning.

How to Delete in DOS and be done with it. Quick. Efficient

Start > Shutdown and Restart in MS_DOS mode Depending on your OS you may need a boot disk to start in DOS. (This procedure is for Win 95/98/ME)

Once in DOS type in the following commands exactly:

Optional step: dir make a note of the amount of free space 

1. C:
2. cd \ (This will insure that you are at the C:\> prompt, if not...type in C: ) 
3. DELTREE /Y RECYCLED
4. SMARTDRV.EXE (This will make the deletions run faster)

5. CD \WINDOWS
6. DELTREE /Y COOKIES
7. DELTREE /Y HISTORY 
8. DELTREE /Y RECENT
9. DELTREE /Y TEMP
10. DELTREE /Y TEMPOR~1 

Fear not, all of these folders will be recreated when you reboot windows.


Let us know the results.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

If that doesn't work, try this workaround. Do a google search for heritagequest. Then click on a link and try to access/login from there.


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi kilowatt1,

Sorry I had to do a dissappearing act on you.

I had a chance to go do some genealogy research in another state and went for it.

Anyway just got back about an hour ago and saw where you had posted to me when I logged on.

As much as I hated the thought of formating and starting over that's what I had decided to do, until you posted and thought I'd see if this or anything else someone may come up with will work before doing so. I chance to lose to much !

1. Now I do remember when I un-installed Windows the last time, and then re-installed that I could access the site. 
2. It was'nt until the next day that I installed the updates. 
3. It was a few days after the updates were installed that I could'nt access the site any longer. 
4. Now keep in mind that it was'nt right away that access stopped. I don't know if this will help at all, but I figured it's worth a try throwing it in.

I did what you said to do in both of you post to me and neither one worked.

Thanks for sticking with me,

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you check the content ratings for nudity and sex sites?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

All levels are set at "0".

Debby


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It was a wild guess. So we ve done pretty much everything except reinstall your provider software?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Debby,

While in Internet Explorer, click on Tools/Internet Options/Advanced. Scroll down to Security. What has a checkmark beside it? Also see what you have checked under the HTTP 1.1 section.

Thanks.

Kilowatt


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey,

This is what I have :

HTTP 1.1 only checked

then :

1. Check for publisher's certicate revocation
2. Enable Profile Assistant
3. Use SSL 2.0
4. Use SSL 3.0
5. Warn about invalid site certificates
6. Warn if forms submitted is being redirected.

That's it.

Debby


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Just thought I'd let everyone know who tried to help me out that I gave up. 

I have formatted my hard drive and have started re-installing all my programs !

But I have a new problem now and if you don't mind I really appreciate the help once again.

This should be an easy one for someone here other that me to solve.

So thanks again and I'll post my newest problem shortly.

Debby


----------

